# Wanted Pauls Component Front 409 Derailleur



## KleinAttitude (Jan 14, 2004)

Hi, I am looking for a Paul Components 409 Front Derailleur in Black. 

Would anyone have one for sale, or know where I can locate one? 










Thanks


----------



## KleinAttitude (Jan 14, 2004)

Wilson540 said:


> I’ve one like brand new PM


PM Sent. Thanks


----------



## huckleberry hound (Feb 27, 2015)

Wilson540 said:


> I’ve one like brand new PM





KleinAttitude said:


> PM Sent. Thanks


Be careful here. There have been a lot of first time posters coming on here to scam people who are looking for things. I would bet that this is a scammer. I would demand to see lots of pictures and then do a google search on the images to be sure that they weren't pulled from the internet before ordering. If it is a scammer report him to the moderators.


----------



## jan_kaspar (Oct 16, 2012)

Wilson540 said:


> I’ve one like brand new PM


Scam city.


----------



## KleinAttitude (Jan 14, 2004)

huckleberry hound said:


> Be careful here. There have been a lot of first time posters coming on here to scam people who are looking for things. I would bet that this is a scammer. I would demand to see lots of pictures and then do a google search on the images to be sure that they weren't pulled from the internet before ordering. If it is a scammer report him to the moderators.


I thought the same thing when I noticed that this was his or her first post and they only Joined 2 days ago. 

I've asked for some pictures and they are going to have come back with something really good in order to convince me lol. So lets see what they come back with .

I just don't understand, what is the point of doing it. 

Thanks huckleberry hound


----------



## KleinAttitude (Jan 14, 2004)

jan_kaspar said:


> Scam city.


It defo appears that way and I just don't understand the point of it. 

How desperate must you be to come on a bike site to try and scam someone.


----------



## rockcrusher (Aug 28, 2003)

That was a scammer. User deleted.


----------



## jan_kaspar (Oct 16, 2012)

KleinAttitude said:


> It defo appears that way and I just don't understand the point of it.
> 
> How desperate must you be to come on a bike site to try and scam someone.


People are doing the same stuff on the volvo forums for old turbos and flywheels that are worth even less than a Paul derailleur believe it or not. 

What’s worse is the fake go fund me pages setup after the little toddler was killed by a stray bullet on an Oakland freeway. That’s a whole new low for me.


----------



## rockcrusher (Aug 28, 2003)

jan_kaspar said:


> People are doing the same stuff on the volvo forums for old turbos and flywheels that are worth even less than a Paul derailleur believe it or not.
> 
> What’s worse is the fake go fund me pages setup after the little toddler was killed by a stray bullet on an Oakland freeway. That’s a whole new low for me.


Don't think one needs to look very far to see that naivety and ignorance when it comes to the internet is at an all time high. There is a sucker born every minute has never been more relevant.


----------

